
The State of JavaScript on Android in 2015 is… poor - veesahni
https://meta.discourse.org/t/the-state-of-javascript-on-android-in-2015-is-poor/33889/3
======
knight17
Android phone manufacturers blindly push their hardware specifications--multi-
core processors with weak individual cores. They promise the moon and deliver
this. This is a test to see whether they are able to deliver. As a participant
pointed out in the linked discussion, as a user I am used to the speed (or
slowness) of my phone, so it doesn't matter much daily unless it is clearly
slower than all other activities (my friends old Samsung takes a seconds to
register each touch but he is okay with it but after trying a faster phone he
fully realises what is possible)

As an Android user (Xiaomi Mi 3, Moto G) I never understood why some people
were comparing the hardware specification of iPhone with the Galxys and acting
all superior. I always felt they should instead focus on the performance of
the two systems.

Apple's devices are snappier than Android in general (yes, even at the same
price range)--time for smoothly loading background apps is the biggest
noticeable event that I experience daily. But I will continue to be a Android
user because I like having three buttons, not much concerned about the
_quality_ of the available apps, the customisability of the OS and ease of
transferring content to other phones and to my computer etc.

Android manufacturers need to get their stuff together.

